# TITAN ED655 FINE FINSH SPRAYER



## Rvidallon757 (Oct 22, 2018)

.Currently I do my cabinetry using a graco pro comp 9.5 Hvlp. Using ml campbells lacquer solvent most of the time. I don't like having the air jacked to maxed and my material about a 6.5 out of 7 and thats using a 1.3 needle and the next choice is a 1.8. Anyways I don't like having my settings basicly maxed and I know i can get a better finish. I was going to experiment with pressure pot this weekend since I haven't used it yet. Maybe I can get more psi that way or maybe see if I can use a different gun that uses a 1.5 needle?
So I'm trying to maybe purchase the ed655. What's your thought on the pump and can you get a true flawless finish using solvent lacquer?
I Cant afford the graco 289453 and I talked to titan technician and they said it's a good little work horse..need some input I read that someone built an AAA with a compressor, the ed655 and the graco g15..would love to know how to do it..hehe



Rick


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I have used an Eds for 5 or 6 years now, one for clear solvent pre-cat, one for pigment pre cat, two for WB primer and enamle finish work, for cabinet finish i use WB 395 FP. They run great, if they have problems its usually the intake which needs to be cleaned and blown out or the outage spring ball and seat. The higher end self leveling coatings lay down pretty well. I think very very subtle orange peel compared to AAA.


----------



## Rvidallon757 (Oct 22, 2018)

Just going to use it for pigmented pre cat solvent lacquers with 10% reduces/flow. 
So its a good little pump to get me through a few cabinet jobs until I can invest into an AAA? Just ordered it last night I cant stand using the hvlp. Its a good unit like I said I haven't played with the pressure pot i have read you defiently get more pressure that way. But I want simplify this process its never going to change. I love solvent lacquer! Nothing compares to the feel and overall quality. I have tried some waterborne but its not as smoothe and color matching is a pain sometimes. So my plan was to switch over to the ed655..with the tips im not used to titan. When i was painting cabinets with an airless using ppg breakthrough v50 I was using a graco fine finish 2:08. Can I got that small? Even with a .08 Orpheus? Just want to make sure its going to atomize perfectly and if I needed certain tips and since you been using the pump I figure you know what works and doesn't? Thank you Mike for taking the time for reaching out.I love what we do brother..I truly mean that and it reflects in my google reviews. Www.pittsburghcabinetpainting.com.

Rick


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Here you go: You can see the basic set-up. Compressor 10gal?, ED655, G15, hoses to connect. Simple.








ED655 Cleanout


This is my video that I shot a few days ago. I know some of you have been asking to see how I do my cleanouts. Please like the video for me. If you have any questions, post them here. I rarely answer questions on Youtube.




www.painttalk.com


----------



## Rvidallon757 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice brother I just watched and actually subscribed. Can you do me a favor and take some pics maybe of the setup up close. So I Can see better how its put together? What needle set do you use shooting pre cat with that gun and at what psi.
The Ed655 should be here by wensday. I think my graco 9.5 compressor might work if not I can buy one. I was watching of you guys shooting some doors with it if that was your video...there is hardly no material.waste...and when you hear it you can tell its atomizing perfectly..im excited to build this thing..in the mean time im.going to have to do 1 more job with just ed655.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Rvidallon757 said:


> Nice brother I just watched and actually subscribed. Can you do me a favor and take some pics maybe of the setup up close. So I Can see better how its put together? What needle set do you use shooting pre cat with that gun and at what psi.
> The Ed655 should be here by wensday. I think my graco 9.5 compressor might work if not I can buy one. I was watching of you guys shooting some doors with it if that was your video...there is hardly no material.waste...and when you hear it you can tell its atomizing perfectly..im excited to build this thing..in the mean time im.going to have to do 1 more job with just ed655.


The G-15 doesn't use nozzle/needles like an hvlp, it actually uses tips just like an airless gun. The G40 is meant to be used with the green graco reversible tips, that gun is for pressures higher than 1500. The G-15 uses flat tips, pressures less than 1500. So, super simple sizes that you are already used to using. I use 310 double orifice for most of my spraying. Give me some time and I will take some pics for you.


----------



## Mrk (Sep 18, 2017)

Before going off the deep end purchasing and air assisted airless spray gun, give Tritech’s ultra-fine finish tips in 06 a try. My last cabinet job I used a 206 tip and could not tell the difference between it and my G15 with fine finish flat tips. Just make sure you install a 200 mesh filter and clean tip out thoroughly. When you think tip is clean, clean again.


----------

